# Lovebirds



## djarmstrong (Dec 22, 2009)

Made a Thread about my Mum wanting Finchs and how many i could get for the size of cages that she has seen, but now she has been looking at Lovebirds and would maybe like a couple . *

So would this cage be ok for two Perch Face Lovebirds?
*
LARGE SAN PABLO DOUBLE DOOR BIRD CAGE WITH SWING: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors

*And has anyone got any good info about them that i can read and get my Mum to read too ?*

_I have read a few things on the internet about them but would like some info from people which have owned them before and things which whih the internet don't norrmally tell you please ._


----------



## djarmstrong (Dec 22, 2009)

*Please anybody ? *I little info about them, some personal point of veiw that you wouldn't normally read on the internet .


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

That cage sounds ok for a pair.

They can be noisy & very loud when they alarm call, but the normal call is not too bad.

A true bonded pair can be amusing to watch, but they do suffer "lovers Tiffs", feathers and blood can let fly. 

But, normally they just kiss and make up, I always found females were the aggressors, not the males.

They generally eat a mix of millet with sunflower & safflower like cockatiels as well as green foods & fruits (not citrus).

When nesting, they actually line their nests unlike most parrots/parakeets, they will carry hay, strips of newspaper to the nest via tucking it in their back feathers. 

Colour mutations are available in peachfaced lovebirds too.

I personally would never mix lovebirds with other small birds in an aviary & certainly not a cage.


----------



## djarmstrong (Dec 22, 2009)

spottymint said:


> That cage sounds ok for a pair.
> 
> They can be noisy & very loud when they alarm call, but the normal call is not too bad.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that little bit of info .

My Mum only wants two for the cage and has really liked Lovebirds for a while now mostly i think because of all the kissing they do and how cute they look together . I did read that they can get really noisey at times and she is fine with that .

I did say 2 would be the most she would be able to keep in a cage that size. She likes the Perch Face Lovebirds as thats what we has seen in a petshop the other day, *but could you mix Perch Face with a diffrent type of Lovebird ? *_Just if we see any others as we are going to a couple of diffrent shops in the next or so , as well as to look for some Finches for another cage we will be getting ._

Any other info people have please tell . 

*Plus the plan is to have the cage in the play room for the kid to watch "look after" *_(Mum's a Childminder)_* if not Lovebirds we get what other type of bird would be good to get for that size cage but not a budgie .*


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

If you went for a long cage (horizontal) , then Bourke's would be nice & quiet too.

Bird Species - Bourke's Parrotlet

They fly, so a tall cage is not ideal.


----------



## studley (Oct 3, 2010)

You should check out lineolated parakeets instead, Come in some nice colours and SO much nicer to keep than lovebirds, trust me on this one!


----------



## djarmstrong (Dec 22, 2009)

spottymint said:


> If you went for a long cage (horizontal) , then Bourke's would be nice & quiet too.
> 
> Bird Species - Bourke's Parrotlet
> 
> They fly, so a tall cage is not ideal.


Thanks i will ahve a look tomorrow .



studley said:


> You should check out lineolated parakeets instead, Come in some nice colours and SO much nicer to keep than lovebirds, trust me on this one!


I will have a look tomorrow, thanks for the suggetion .


----------

